# Авиация > Матчасть >  варианты подвески вооружения на Су-24М

## falcon

Здравствуйте!

Собираю модель Су-24М, а там куча всяких ракет и т.д.. Можно подвесить все, что душа пожелает. Но врядли это будет похоже на правду.
Кто-то может подсказать какие используются варианты подвески вооружения на Су-24М? Имеются же типовые варианты подвески

----------


## F74

Тут более-менее правдоподобная схема раскладки по точкам подвески. 
http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/bomb...4m/su24m-2.gif

Есть несколько замечаний:

для каждого вида АПС нужено соотвествующее оборудование (АКУ-58, АПУ-68, БД3-У, БД-4У, АПУ-60, МБД3);

для пуска Х-59(М) нужно вешать ПК-9(М) под фюзеляж; для Х-58(Х-31П) - "Фантасмагорию";

КАБ-1500 вешается только под фюзеляж;

чтобы подвесить по 2 блока НАР или ФАБ-500 под узлы центроплана, нужно установить т.н. "штаны";

С-5, Х-28, Х-25МР, Х-59 сняты с вооружения;

бомбы подвешиваются только однотипные;

смешанные схемы примерно такие:
НАР+бомбы (это учебная, обычно);
Х-25МЛ+бомбы;
Х-25МЛ+КАБ-500;
ПТБ-3000+бомбы;
ну, Р-60М можно, в принципе, при любых подвесках вешать,
и подвеску желательно симметричной делать.

Ну это так, насколько помню по 24МК :). Старшие товарищи поправят, если что %).

----------


## F74

Хм, ошибок, вроде, не нашел (если не считать подвески КАБ-500КР и возможности бомбить залпом КАБ-1500). А список, конечно, неполный.

----------


## falcon

Да, инструкция есть. Но выложить смогу только через пару дней.

----------


## falcon

Очень интересуют варианты вооружения Су-24 во время боевых вылетов в Чечню. Но это как один из вариантов

----------


## Observer69

> Тут более-менее правдоподобная схема раскладки по точкам подвески. 
> http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/bomb...4m/su24m-2.gif
> 
> 
> чтобы подвесить по 2 блока НАР или ФАБ-500 под узлы центроплана, нужно установить т.н. "штаны";


Балка-спарка






> бомбы подвешиваются только однотипные;
> Ну это так, насколько помню по 24МК :). Старшие товарищи поправят, если что %).


А почему соток только 38? Я помню, что их обычно так и вешали, но в полку ходила байка, как молодой летёха-вооружейник, только пришедший из училища, утёр нос всему полку, умудрившись повесить 39ю и 40ю.

----------


## F74

> А почему соток только 38? Я помню, что их обычно так и вешали, но в полку ходила байка, как молодой летёха-вооружейник, только пришедший из училища, утёр нос всему полку, умудрившись повесить 39ю и 40ю.


Ну тут уже на свой страх и риск- в случае летного происшествия- Сибирь-матушка- в РЛЭ такого варианта нет.

Да и инженер по вооружению послал бы такого "рационализатора" на 3 буквы.

----------


## F74

> 1, 2, 5, 6 т.п. (поворотные пилоны и корневая часть крыла) на МБД3-У6-68 по шесть бомб = 24 шт.


Тогда 2Б и 5Б, (2А и 5А появляются как раз при установке той самой Т6М-8404-600).




> и еще на 2 и 5 т.п


Вешаются, и даже их можно сбросить и они сработают штатно. Но при работающей БЦВС бомбы калибра 1500 срасываются залпом, независимо от положения переключателя ОДОНОЧНО-ЧАСТЬ-ЗАЛП-СЕРИЯ-30/60/90. Я затрудняюсь назвать цель, по которой нужно бросать одновременно 2-3 КАБ-1500. Кроме того, если сбрасывается одна полуторка из-под крыла, возникает крен, поэтому в реальности вешают КАБ-1500 под фюзеляж. Наверо, единственный случай, когда ее имеет смысл повесить под крыло- если крайне нужно что-то уничтожить, в наличии один боеготовый самолет и у него неисправна подфюзеляжная ТП.





> А когда Х-59 сняли с вооружения?


Не помню. Просто за 14 лет плотного общения с Т-6М ни разу не слышал даже упоминание о Д-9 или ПК-9, только Д-9М (М-01) и ПК-9М.

----------


## F74

> Вот я сомневаюсь что Су-24М Х-31 может пустить. Как я слышал это только доработка на модернизированных самолетах. А вообще были или есть ли они на ППР в частях эксплуатирующих Су-24М?


Пускать Х-31А и Х-31П может 24М с доработанным по бюллетеню СУО и БЦВС, госиспытания Х-31А на них проводили. При этом появляется дополнительно контейнер Л-021 (для одного из литеров Х-31П). Бюллетень где-то 89-90 года, поэтому практически 24М доработано не было- я видел вживую 3 штуки. Кроме того, для Алжира половина 24МК доработаны, для Сирии - при ремонте и доработке в 24МК2. В Переяславку (теперь в Хурбу) шли М2- они могут. Гефестовские машины дорабатываются по БЦВС, при доработке СУО- могут работать.

Насчет ППР в частях- могу точно утверждать, что в Алжир поставляли.

----------


## falcon

> Выбери загрузку которая больше нравится из списка предложенного  F74, а я подскажу есть ли такая в действительности. Или сам подбери и выложи вариант, который нравится тебе самому из комплекта к модели. Просто бывают смешанные варианты загрузки, которые не отражены по упомянутой ссылке. Инструкция есть к модели? Можешь скан или фото ее здесь выложить?
> 
> *F74*
> 
> Есть ошибки.


В наборе имеется:
2 ПТБ-3000
2 КМГУ-2
3 С-25-ОФ
2 Х-23М
2 Х-25МЛ
2 Х-25МР
2 Х-29Л
2 Х-58У
2 ФАБ-500-М62
4 подвесных пушечных установки

Думаю подвесить на внутренние крыльевые пилоны 2 ПТБ-3000, 1 Х-29Л под фюзеляж, а на наружные крыльевые пилоны по Х-25МЛ (или Х-23М). См. предполагаемую схему. Если такая схема неверна, принимаю критику и советы

----------


## C-22

Схема неверна, лучше сделайте так (реальный вариант):

на крайние крыльевые Х-25МЛ на АПУ-68УМ2, на внутренние ПТБ-3000, под фюзеляж пару ФАБ-500-М62 

С уважением

----------


## F74

Можно такой вариант- 2 Х-25МЛ под консоли, 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан, 2 ФАБ-500 под фюзеляж.

----------


## falcon

А какие варианты подойдут с использованием Х-29Л? При этом хотелось бы подвесить и 2 ПТБ-3000

----------


## falcon

> Можно чисто бомбовый вариант на все точки повесить ФАБ-500М-62 (бомбовый вариант по СМУ - сложным метеоусловиям).
> Можно смешанный, на все кроме крайних крыльевых, - ФАБ-500М-62. На крайние Х-25МЛ. (вариант по простым метеоусловиям).
> Вообще, количество бомб можно уменьшать как душе угодно. Желательно, если одна или две бомбы - вешать под фюзеляж на симметричные точки ближайшие к основным опорам шасси. Это делается при учебно боевой подготовке - допускается подвеска одиночных изделий. По войне то конечно да и по красоте модели лучше побольше повесить.
> Разные есть варианты...
> 
> А что в модели Р-60М  и Б-8М-1, МБД3-У6-68 с "сотками" и 250-ками не предусмотрены?
> 
> 
> Из пятисоток еще ФАБ-500-М54 существует, но в отличие от М62, которых под брюхо можно повесить четыре штуки, М54 только три. На восьмую точку ФАБ-500-М54 не вешается (практически повесить можно, но применять нельзя).


Перечислил все, что в наборе имеется (есть еще пара Р-60, но это не принимаю во внимание). Поэтому надо как-то выбрать более-менее реальный вариант из того, что имеется

----------


## F74

> А какие варианты подойдут с использованием Х-29Л? При этом хотелось бы подвесить и 2 ПТБ-3000


Одну на заднюю фюзеляжную+ 2 ФАБ-500 под консоли (по желанию)+ 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан.

----------


## falcon

> Одну на заднюю фюзеляжную+ 2 ФАБ-500 под консоли (по желанию)+ 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан.


А как насчет такого варианта: 1 Х-29Л под фюзеляж, по одному С-25ОФ под консоли (или что-то из того что имеется в наборе, помимо варианта с ФАБ-500), и 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан?

----------


## F74

> А как насчет такого варианта: 1 Х-29Л под фюзеляж, по одному С-25ОФ под консоли (или что-то из того что имеется в наборе, помимо варианта с ФАБ-500), и 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан?


Подвесить можно, но штатного варианта нет, да и по массе перебор будет, ИМХО.

----------


## falcon

> Подвесить можно, но штатного варианта нет, да и по массе перебор будет, ИМХО.


Т.е. такой вариант неверен? А по массе, вообще-то, 2 С-25-ОФ немного полегче двух ФАБ-500

----------


## falcon

> А почему самолет с Р-60М кажется не реальным вариантом?
> 
> 
> 
> Без бомб не красиво :)
> 
> Еще можно Х-29Л под центропланом и на остальные точки  6ХФАБ-500-М62 или 5ХФАБ-500-М54.
> Или под крайние Х-25МЛ, или С-25Л, или С-25, на остальные бомбы (М62).


Бомб в наборе только две. Все, что есть:
2 ПТБ-3000
2 КМГУ-2
3 С-25-ОФ
2 Х-23М
2 Х-25МЛ
2 Х-25МР
2 Х-29Л
2 Х-58У
2 ФАБ-500-М62
4 подвесных пушечных установки
2 Р-60М (использовать не предполагаю, т.к. хочу сделать чисто ударный вариант)

Противорадиолокационные ракеты Х-25МР и Х-58У тоже подвешивать не хочется. Вот и выбираю из оставшегося. Желательно, с подвеской 2 ПТБ-3000

----------


## F74

> Т.е. такой вариант неверен?


Подвесить можно, сработает, скорее всего, нормально. Просто в РЛЭ такой загрузки нет, если что случится в полете, инженеров по вооружению расстреляют за отбойником.

----------


## F74

> Противорадиолокационные ракеты Х-25МР и Х-58У тоже подвешивать не хочется. Вот и выбираю из оставшегося. Желательно, с подвеской 2 ПТБ-3000


Х-25МР- это ракета, управляемая по радиоканалу.

Для Х-58У нужно подвешивать контейнер "Фантасмагория" под фюзеляж и при этом ПТБ-3000 вешать нельзя (и те, и другие вешают только под центроплан).

----------


## falcon

> Подвесить можно, сработает, скорее всего, нормально. Просто в РЛЭ такой загрузки нет, если что случится в полете, инженеров по вооружению расстреляют за отбойником.


 :Biggrin: 
А что такое РЛЭ?
И какие еще загрузки реально можно применить из имеющегося в наборе, если использовать 1 Х-29Л с 2 ПТБ-3000?

----------


## F74

> А что такое РЛЭ?


Руководство по летной эксплуатации.

----------


## falcon

> Руководство по летной эксплуатации.



И какие еще загрузки согласно РЛЭ можно применить из имеющегося в наборе, если использовать 1 Х-29Л с 2 ПТБ-3000?

----------


## F74

> И какие еще загрузки согласно РЛЭ можно применить из имеющегося в наборе, если использовать 1 Х-29Л с 2 ПТБ-3000?


Никаких, ЕМНИП. Возможно Р-60М под консолями

----------


## falcon

Хорошо, два реальных варианта уже есть:

1) 1 Х-29Л под фюзеляж, 2 ФАБ-500М62 под консоли, 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан.
2) 2 ФАБ-500М62 под фюзеляж, 2 Х-25МЛ под консоли, 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан.

Какие еще варианты из оставшегося вооружения можно использовать?
2 ПТБ-3000
2 КМГУ-2
3 С-25-ОФ
2 Х-23М
2 Х-25МЛ
2 ФАБ-500-М62

----------


## F74

2 C-25ОФ под консолями (или под центропланом)+ 2 ФАБ-500 под фюзеляж

----------


## falcon

> 2 C-25ОФ под консолями (или под центропланом)+ 2 ФАБ-500 под фюзеляж


Такая конфигурация ПТБ-3000 не предусматривает?

----------


## F74

> Такая конфигурация ПТБ-3000 не предусматривает?


Вроде, нет, хотя могу ошибаться. Я же, по памяти и из МК-го РЛЭ.

----------


## falcon

> Вроде, нет, хотя могу ошибаться. Я же, по памяти и из МК-го РЛЭ.


А сколько весит полностю заправленный ПТБ-3000?

----------


## Nazar

> А сколько весит полностю заправленный ПТБ-3000?


Емнип пустой бак что-то около 250 кг весит, значит полностью заправленный около 2400кг.

----------


## falcon

А схема 2 С-25ОФ под консолями, 2 КМГУ-2 под фюзеляж и 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан реальна? По весу вроде нормально

----------


## Nazar

> А схема 2 С-25ОФ под консолями, 2 КМГУ-2 под фюзеляж и 2 ПТБ-3000 под центроплан реальна? По весу вроде нормально


По весу подходит, а по смыслу?

----------


## falcon

> По весу подходит, а по смыслу?


В инструкции к модели (как и на Уголок неба - Большая авиационная энциклопедия) только указывается на какие точки, что подвешивается. Но нет никаких указаний по использованию вариантов подвески. 
Поэтому и "пытаю" знатоков, что не в курсе в каких комбинациях реально применяется различное вооружение. А подвешивать как душе угодно не хочу. 
Вот и выясняю реально применяемые комбинации из того, что есть в наборе

----------


## falcon

> По весу подходит, а по смыслу?


По смыслу?
Вы будете смеяться, но на одном модельном сайте выложены фото собранного такого-же Су-24М, на котором подвешено:
2 Х-29Л под фюзеляжем (продольно, друг за другом), 2 Х-25МЛ под консолями и 2 ПТБ-3000 под центропланом. 
Человек подвесил не задумываясь, как инструкция указывала.
Вот тоже к вопросу о смысле.

----------


## Nazar

> Человек подвесил не задумываясь, как инструкция указывала.


О чем и разговор.
Я на своем Су-24М, планирую сделать съемное вооружение и варьировать им, в зависимости от настроения.
Подвесьте так и ни кто не догадается что висит :Smile:

----------


## falcon

> О чем и разговор.
> Я на своем Су-24М, планирую сделать съемное вооружение и варьировать им, в зависимости от настроения.
> Подвесьте так и ни кто не догадается что висит


Не-а, прятать не хочу :Smile: 
А как насчет С-25ОФ и КМКУ-2 (их в наборе 3 шт. С-25ОФ, и 2 шт. КМГУ-2)? 
В комбинации с чем их можно подвесить, при использовании 2 ПТБ-3000?

----------


## falcon

> Остается большой загадкой количество приложенное к модели С-25ОФ в три штуки :) 
> Вешается под крыльями от одной до шести штук. Три будет несимметрично. Как бы некрасиво.
> 
> А КМГУ семь штук можно повесить.
> 
> Комбинации вообще можно различные вешать. Главное не превышать взлетный вес, не вешать на симметричные точки подвески разные изделия, не совмещать на одном самолете различные типы НАР, а также различные типы бомб.


Т.е. совмещать управляемые ракеты с НАР или с неуправляемыми бомбами можно? 
Как мне тут предложили 2 ФАБ-500 М62 под фюзеляж, с 2 Х-25МЛ под консолями и 2 ПТБ-3000 или 1 Х-29Л под фюзеляжем, 2 ФАБ-500М62 под консоли и 2 ПТБ

----------


## F74

Как объясняли в Ахтубинске просто на каждый вариант подески нужно проверять аварийный сброс АСП на безопасность для носителя. Т.е. в случае крайней необходимости повесят С-25 под крыло, ПТБ-3000 и бомбы под брюхо- но это форс-мажор. Насколько знаю, реально в боевых условиях НАР, пушки или СППУ с Су-24 не применялись- только бомбы или УАСП (причем пушки и СППУ запрещены были).

----------


## falcon

> УР с НАР совмещать можно (но не нужно - в РЛЭ таких загрузок нет), но лучше совмещать бомбы с НАР, бомбы с УР.


Вот это и хотел выяснить. А разные типы УР совмещать можно (ну это вообще так, к сведению. На будущее)?

----------


## falcon

> Как объясняли в Ахтубинске просто на каждый вариант подески нужно проверять аварийный сброс АСП на безопасность для носителя. Т.е. в случае крайней необходимости повесят С-25 под крыло, ПТБ-3000 и бомбы под брюхо- но это форс-мажор. Насколько знаю, реально в боевых условиях НАР, пушки или СППУ с Су-24 не применялись- только бомбы или УАСП (причем пушки и СППУ запрещены были).


Ну теперь картина по подвескам на Су-24М вырисовывается ясная. А УАСП - это что такое?

----------


## AndyK

управляемые АСП :Smile:

----------


## F74

> Вот это и хотел выяснить. А разные типы УР совмещать можно (ну это вообще так, к сведению. На будущее)?


- Х-58 (центроплан)+Х25МЛ (консоль)
- Х29Л/Т (центроплан)+КАБ-500Л(консоль)
- Х-25МЛ (консоль)+ КАБ-500Л (фюзеляж) (вроде такого нельзя, но в реале видел один раз)

----------


## falcon

Я так понимаю, это Х-25МЛ под крылом, и 2 обычных бомбы под фюзеляжем (калибр не знаю)?

----------


## F74

Да, под фюзеляжем, ИМХО ФАБ-250-М62.

----------


## falcon

А может кто-то подсказать, с какими вариантами загрузки совершали вылеты в Чечню?

----------


## falcon

> Вложение 37476
> 
> О чем и разговор.
> Я на своем Су-24М, планирую сделать съемное вооружение и варьировать им, в зависимости от настроения.
> Подвесьте так и ни кто не догадается что висит


Ценная мысль! А как сделать съемное вооружение?

----------


## Nazar

> Ценная мысль! А как сделать съемное вооружение?


Ну это уж как фантазия позволит, я к примеру на штырьках планирую.

----------


## F74

> А может кто-то подсказать, с какими вариантами загрузки совершали вылеты в Чечню?


Может, еще фамилии летчиков нужны? %)

----------


## falcon

> Сфотографируйте плиз детальки модели - пластик. Какие там БД есть, или лучше может где отсканированная инструкция в нете имеется?



Су-24 и Су-24М &mdash; Каропка.ру
у меня Revell, но там внутри такой же набор. Только декалью отличается

----------


## F74

> Только декалью отличается


Кстати, декаль 42 борта из Липецка как раз подошла бы, только без звездочек, их, ЕМНИП уже в Липецке нарисовали.

По схеме сборки, такое впечатление, что ФАБ вешают прямо на пилон, а нужно еще БД-3 сначала повесить.

Еще по ссылке понравился набор вооружения для Су-24 обычного- и МБД есть, и Б-8М,. 

ПС На коробке Су-24М ошибка, которая кочует по разным журналам. Бомбы падают с подфюзеляжных точек, а крыло еще не разгрузилось. При исправном СУО такого быть не может.;)

----------


## falcon

> Кстати, декаль 42 борта из Липецка как раз подошла бы, только без звездочек, их, ЕМНИП уже в Липецке нарисовали.
> 
> По схеме сборки, такое впечатление, что ФАБ вешают прямо на пилон, а нужно еще БД-3 сначала повесить.
> 
> Еще по ссылке понравился набор вооружения для Су-24 обычного- и МБД есть, и Б-8М,. 
> 
> ПС На коробке Су-24М ошибка, которая кочует по разным журналам. Бомбы падают с подфюзеляжных точек, а крыло еще не разгрузилось. При исправном СУО такого быть не может.;)


У Су-24М от REVELL идет совершенно другая декаль (на три варианта). Буду делать машину из Воронежа (2002 г.)
Suchoj Su-24M Fencer, Revell Nr. 04399 - Modellversium Kit-Ecke

----------


## falcon

Разве такая подвеска вооружения допустима? 
Результат поиска Google для http://scalemania.ru/file_manager/uploads/0f183a182abae3b7ad98706aa9d6a83f.jpg

----------


## F74

Какого вооружения? На 33 "белый" вообще ПТБ-3000, на 05 "белый 2хБ-8 и ИМХО, П-50Т под фюзеляжем- почему нет- обычная учебно-боевая загрузка.

----------


## Nazar

> Какого вооружения? На 33 "белый" вообще ПТБ-3000, на 05 "белый 2хБ-8 и ИМХО, П-50Т под фюзеляжем- почему нет- обычная учебно-боевая загрузка.


Видимо имелось в виду то, что повесил автор модели по ссылке.

----------


## F74

Ну ошибки:

КМГУ с бомбами, ЕМНИП, не вешают;

Х-29 вешается на 8 (заднюю среднюю т.п.).

----------


## falcon

> Ну ошибки:
> 
> КМГУ с бомбами, ЕМНИП, не вешают;
> 
> Х-29 вешается на 8 (заднюю среднюю т.п.).


Да, я про модель. Схема даже по весу вроде ошибочная.
А с чем КМГУ можно подвешивать?

----------


## F74

> Да, я про модель. Схема даже по весу вроде ошибочная.
> А с чем КМГУ можно подвешивать?


Кроме ПТБ, вроде ни с чем.

----------


## falcon

> Кроме ПТБ, вроде ни с чем.


Да, вроде бы в наборе много вооружения, а реально возможных комбинаций загрузки из предложенного в наборе получается - кот наплакал.
Спасибо всем за информацию.

С уважением

----------


## chetbor

> Бомб в наборе только две. Все, что есть:
> 2 ПТБ-3000
> 2 КМГУ-2
> 3 С-25-ОФ
> 2 Х-23М
> 2 Х-25МЛ
> 2 Х-25МР
> 2 Х-29Л
> 2 Х-58У
> ...


Если вешаете ПТБ-3000, в запасе всего можно подвесить АСП на вес не более 2000кг и то для этого придется несколько не дозаправлять ПТБ, чтобы не превысить макс массу на взлете 39700кг, вдобавок можно получить ограничения по Т воздуха и давлению  на взлете, иначе ВПП может не хватить...

----------

